# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Enquete over leefstijlen

## Lukaaa

Hallo allemaal,

Op dit moment doe ik voor mijn studie Psychologie onderzoek naar verschillende leefstijlen. Dit doe ik samen met een medestudente. Voor dit onderzoek hebben wij een online vragenlijst gemaakt en we zijn op dit moment nog op zoek naar proefpersonen met overgewicht. Het invullen van de vragenlijst duurt ongeveer 10 minuten en alle gegeven worden natuurlijk anoniem verwerkt. Zouden jullie onze vragenlijst willen invullen? Jullie zouden ons er erg mee helpen  :Smile: 
Dit is de link naar de vragenlijst: www.thesistools.com/leefstijlen

Hartstikke bedankt!

Groetjes,
Luka

----------

